# Squid Spotted!!!!!



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Yeah we have all seen him posting again on here, but I spotted him walking down the street! He is a shy guy and doesn't like getting his photo taken very often so I had to share it. He is also always scared of become the daily special at a local seafood place so he is hiding 4 of his tentacles.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Nice pic. LOL


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Shoulda speared that squiddly diddly :biggrin:


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

That's just the James Coney Island hot dog man with a cowboy hat!


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

I think the extra tentacles are stuffed into those cowboy boots!


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

lol
thats comedy gold
and hes waving too


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

Looks like Gumby, much of what I'd expect out of a squid.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

patefengreen said:


> I think the extra tentacles are stuffed into those cowboy boots!


Y'all forget that Squid knows y'all... And I can destroy generations of yer ilk merely by sitting down on a bench next to a girl named Seidy... <G> I forgive you because (aside from the hand-guns) you both are rather short... <G> Be prepared for "physical contact" the next time y'all see Squid at Robusto's... HAH!!!


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

forgop said:


> Looks like Gumby, much of what I'd expect out of a squid.


Gumby??? Whoops... <G> Whatever Gumby got busted for... I swear it wasn't me!!!!!


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> Y'all forget that Squid knows y'all... And I can destroy generations of yer ilk merely by sitting down on a bench next to a girl named Seidy... <G> I forgive you because (aside from the hand-guns) you both are rather short... <G> Be prepared for "physical contact" the next time y'all see Squid at Robusto's... HAH!!!


Ohhh, I know you didn't! Why you wanna play me like that?


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Lmao!!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

He's always been hear ---Hah--and we all thought you had fallen asleep---


----------

